# BBC1 9pm tonight(thursday) 'It shouldn't happen at a vets'



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

Looks a very interesting programme!! tho may make afew people very angry! x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

Saw a preview of it earlier, dont think Im going to watch it, lots of dogs being hurt


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

im gna try watch it, n see how i go :/ x


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Saw a preview of it earlier, dont think Im going to watch it, lots of dogs being hurt


How do you know there being hurt??

From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I think the fact they said the dog was being handled 'roughly' after major surgery and then it was slapped in the head.......... (may be wrong as I only caught a preview on tele today while doing someones BP so could have miss heard)


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

I will be watching the program with interest!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Well im watching it and its made me angry So glad we dont have that vet group round here!!!!!!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

samme iive never heard of that vets :/ cannot believe they way they trested that cat  that woman was laughing and joking  x


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Well I am watching!
I would have been up for mass murder by now if I had been in many of those situations!


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I can't watch it as no tele! But do they know there is a reporter with a camera, and they ar still doing it?


----------



## KateandCasper (May 29, 2009)

I am shocked at how they are laughing and joking with that sedated cat - terrible


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


For instance, the Sharpei that just had its leg amputated then was hit round the head because the stupid man didnt like holding it


----------



## angelblue (Aug 4, 2009)

had to turn it over ,that poor cat the bitches want effin sacking sorry for swearing


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> For instance, the Sharpei that just had its leg amputated then was hit round the head because the stupid man didnt like holding it


I'd give the man ore then a clip around the head! he;d be lucky to have a head if I had my way!
Hope that someone who recognises him gives him a good clip!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

CharleyRogan said:


> I can't watch it as no tele! But do they know there is a reporter with a camera, and they ar still doing it?


no they don;t know there being filmed its undercover x


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'd give the man ore then a clip around the head! he;d be lucky to have a head if I had my way!
> Hope that someone who recognises him gives him a good clip!


I'd give him a clip and a snip


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

Now I'm starting to question my own vet


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Not only are the medivet group guilty of animal cruelty but they are MASSIVE LIARS TOO


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


It is not "perfectly normal" for a dog recovering from a serious op ie amputation to be restrained as those cruel, insensitive so called animal lovers did.....nor to swipe a dog around the head because it was showing distress and the vet-so-called-nurse "didn't like the breed"

It is not "perfectly normal" or acceptable for a cat to be anaethatised in the manner that cat was. It is an utter disgrace and these people or scum I prefer to use should be sacked or if qualified struck off. 

How you can say this is perfectly normal is utterly beyond me


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Well im watching it and its made me angry So glad we dont have that vet group round here!!!!!!


So am I!!



DoubleTrouble said:


> Well I am watching!
> I would have been up for mass murder by now if I had been in many of those situations!


Me too


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Now I'm starting to question my own vet


I know what you mean.


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I'd give the man ore then a clip around the head! he;d be lucky to have a head if I had my way!
> Hope that someone who recognises him gives him a good clip!


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I'd be first in line... [email protected] Utter disgrace

and he,s been promoted


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> It is not "perfectly normal" for a dog recovering from a serious op ie amputation to be restrained as those cruel, insensitive so called animal lovers did.....nor to swipe a dog around the head because it was showing distress and the vet-so-called-nurse "didn't like the breed"
> 
> It is not "perfectly normal" or acceptable for a cat to be anaethatised in the manner that cat was. It is an utter disgrace and these people or scum I prefer to use should be sacked or if qualified struck off.
> 
> How you can say this is perfectly normal is utterly beyond me


Well said rep on its way


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I hope further investagations take place including RSPCA........those poor pets........mind im surprised the reporter didnt swing for someone.........i know i would of:frown:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

deb53 said:


> It is not "perfectly normal" for a dog recovering from a serious op ie amputation to be restrained as those cruel, insensitive so called animal lovers did.....nor to swipe a dog around the head because it was showing distress and the vet-so-called-nurse "didn't like the breed"
> 
> It is not "perfectly normal" or acceptable for a cat to be anaethatised in the manner that cat was. It is an utter disgrace and these people or scum I prefer to use should be sacked or if qualified struck off.
> 
> How you can say this is perfectly normal is utterly beyond me


totally agree,

I shouldnt watch programmes like this when im home alone.....


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

OMG vets4pets is on, thats my vets hope there is nowt bad


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> Now I'm starting to question my own vet


I totally trust my vet, its only two lady vets and the are great, when I had to have Millie put to sleep at home the vet was in tears, lovely lady she is and I trust her 100%


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Well said rep on its way


Thanks Hun....I'm friggin fuming...not only at the programme but how a

member on a pet forum so I presume an animal lover too can condone this

type of treatment of an animal.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Thanks Hun....I'm friggin fuming...not only at the programme but how a
> 
> member on a pet forum so I presume an animal lover too can condone this
> 
> ...


Was a newbie so probably looking for an arguement


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


Erm! excuse me! are you serious!! why do you think they have an undercover veternary nurse there! correction!! an undercover NOT veternary nurse - who is expected to perform medical procedures!
Yep! we all know about mummy cats scuffing their kitties! but are you watching the same programme as us?? 
I am suspecting you work for medivet!


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

Lol tried getting onto medivet website to see where local one was as motorway sign showed Southampton............website is down!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a friend who works for Vets4Pets, granted she is a receptionist, and I actually didn't realise they were a big company! I might watch this when it comes online, but I'm not sure if i can watch animal cruelty.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

wooliewoo said:


> Lol tried getting onto medivet website to see where local one was as motorway sign showed Southampton............website is down!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol


Wonder why


----------



## CharleyRogan (Feb 20, 2009)

That's a bit stupid to take their website down, I mean, if someone wasn't watching that program and actually needed to get in touch with their vet!

Probably know they are gonna get some abuse!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I cannot believe what I'm seeing!!!!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I feel sick at the thought of going to the vets now


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Wonder why


Perhaps they havn't paid their hosting fee!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

That's all really horrible to see  Poor animals


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! excuse me! are you serious!! why do you think they have an undercover veternary nurse there! correction!! an undercover NOT veternary nurse - who is expected to perform medical procedures!
> Yep! we all know about mummy cats scuffing their kitties! but are you watching the same programme as us??
> I am suspecting you work for medivet!


I think you'll find this person commentated before even watching the footage, so tried to defend something before they had even witnessed it.

I find it very sad that i havent seen one vet or nurse talking to an animal they are treating. The incident with the Shar Pei was unacceptable, and im utterly appalled an unqualifed person is now a head nurse.

It seems MediVet is interested in £££'s only, and is one of just many reasons i would never use a chain of surgeries.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

note to self: Stay clear of medivets!!!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Was a newbie so probably looking for an arguement


Ah ...makes more sense now reading other posts.....more than likely works

for Medipet !!!!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

CharleyRogan said:


> I have a friend who works for Vets4Pets, granted she is a receptionist, and I actually didn't realise they were a big company! I might watch this when it comes online, but I'm not sure if i can watch animal cruelty.


Vets4pets are good, I dont think many people will be using medivet now bet they change the name of the company


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


I'm sorry, I don't do this often but are you ****** stupid?! Restraining a cat that size by the scruff of its NECK??? Do you realise how much pressure that puts on the cat?! We're not talking about a teeny kitten that barely weighs 400g, we're talking a fully grown cat!


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Ah ...makes more sense now reading other posts.....more than likely works
> 
> for Medipet !!!!!!


Well they didnt come back so you might be right


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

We use a chain, but there are only 5 veterinary practices, and the student nurses come from Myerscough College, in Preston  There are 3 vets as far as I know, and Holly is only treated by one.

It's horrid how the guy could hit that sharpei after it's op though


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Jeez how much did that vet charge for the blood, rip off merchants....will defo remember the name of those vets.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


Erm! specsavers are doing a two for one at the moment! If you have difficulty reading their phone number give up a knock and I'll put it in BIG WRITING for you!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I really like to see what RCVS would do now after they have seen the footage's ...? I would like to see what has to say that lady with the cat who praises so much medivet


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Jeez how much did that vet charge for the blood, rip off merchants....will defo remember the name of those vets.


#Didnt really see that bit but did they take the blood back after the dog died?


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


Normal? are you insane? Lets try it out on you and tell me if it hurts or not


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

michaelasi said:


> I really like to see what RCVS would do now after they have seen the footage's ...? I would like to see what has to say that lady with the cat who praises so much medivet


aha I love you sig pic!! brilliant!!!! xx


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm so glad i don't use Medivet. Unfortunately i can't say we've never "used" them as our pet portes came from the Watford branch - the one where they were doing two ops in one room during renovations


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> #Didnt really see that bit but did they take the blood back after the dog died?


Yes they put it back in the bag, cuz it was half full then placed it back in the fridge.


----------



## Fuzzbugs!x (Jan 18, 2010)

I didn't watch it, just recorded it instead. We have a wonderful vet though, an independent guy who runs two practices. Theres only three vets at ours and this including the guy who owns and runs them all. We normally only ever see the two guys, they're wonderful vets and people, don't charge alot at all and really give your pet the best possible care. The vet nurses are lovely too! After reading what people have wrote here i'm quite glad i can rely on my vet  x


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! specsavers are doing a two for one at the moment! If you have difficulty reading their phone number give up a knock and I'll put it in BIG WRITING for you!


LOL can you make it any bigger obviously op cant see it


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> How do you know there being hurt??
> 
> From what ive seen from previews online, the dog being held around head and leg out for cephalic venepuncture and a cat being scruffed is normal restraint methods. The reason the arm is placed around neck/head is to hold the head away and out the way so that the other nurse or vet can place the catheter or take blood, without the dogs head in the way. As for scruffing a cat... its how the mother cat moved them around when little. Its perfectly normal, and is a safe restraint method if a cat is being a bit fractious and avoids injury to the animal and the staff.


Normal....are you insane? If they did that to my pets i would break their necks. Plus they employed someone with no experience....buts thats normal though eh....


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Normal....are you insane? If they did that to my pets i would break their necks. Plus they employed someone with no experience....buts thats normal though eh....


Erm! just their necks!! you disappoint me:thumbup::scared::arf::lol::confused1::001_cool:::eek6:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> aha I love you sig pic!! brilliant!!!! xx


thank u , that's my girl and thank god she is not treated by medivet


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! just their necks!! you disappoint me:thumbup::scared::arf::lol::confused1::001_cool:::eek6:


would u accept drawings to?:lol:


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm! just their necks!! you disappoint me:thumbup::scared::arf::lol::confused1::001_cool:::eek6:


lol Shhhhh....that would be the first stage:thumbup:


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Normal....are you insane? If they did that to my pets i would break their necks. Plus they employed someone with no experience....buts thats normal though eh....


Breaking their necks is a quick death, you should sedate and mock them, drain all their blood and knock them over the head with a vet bill weighing over a tonne.

That's what they deserve!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Ok they are totally overpricing everything and charging for way too much.
Also they did do some stuff that was just wrong but i did not see anything shocking there.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Yes they put it back in the bag, cuz it was half full then placed it back in the fridge.


So our dogs if needed would get "second hand blood" marvellous not that I would use that vets


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

mee said:


> Ok they are totally overpricing everything and charging for way too much.
> Also they did do some stuff that was just wrong but i did not see anything shocking there.


hmyid you see all of it?


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> So our dogs if needed would get "second hand blood" marvellous not that I would use that vets


Yeah and they would have charged for a fresh blood bag at double the cost price to them


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

$hAzZa said:


> hmyid you see all of it?


cant have seen it all surely!!!!


----------



## Charlottex (Jul 15, 2010)

Absolutely disgusting! Could feel my bloody pressure boiling whilst watching that!!!


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

hey medivet website is back on


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Yeah and they would have charged for a fresh blood bag at double the cost price to them


I don't think even a doctor would use second hand blood! And the price of it


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

MEDIVET RESPONSE to panorama

http://www.medivet.co.uk/news_view.asp?id=112


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> MEDIVET RESPONSE to panorama
> 
> http://www.medivet.co.uk/news_view.asp?id=112


Session failed.

Do they not want us to read their lies?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

If u r worried regarding the practice u use.
Ask for some reassurance....if they have nothing to hide they will gladly chat n show u round during a quiet time.
I am happy to say i am proud of the company i work for, i treat animals how i would wish my own to be treated with care and compassion.
However very dissapointed in so called fellow professionals and trainees.....am still taking with a pinch of salt as i know how hard a job it is.
Out of 9 month secret filming i am sure they would have plenty genuine nice and kind moment which will have ended up on the cutting room floor!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

fire-siamesekitty said:


> Yes they put it back in the bag, cuz it was half full then placed it back in the fridge.


I didn't think they put blood back into the bag.I thought they capped the bag that was being used and put a half bag back in the fridge.


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

watch the video from medivet webiste ... and read the text


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> Breaking their necks is a quick death, you should sedate and mock them, drain all their blood and knock them over the head with a vet bill weighing over a tonne.
> 
> That's what they deserve!


Your right they deserve alot more


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

I cant get on the Medivet website it must be down from all the traffic...... 


I feel sorry for people who are now sat at home worried because there pet has been treated there!!!!   


Also the trainee that was undercover was floating and worked at many different surgeries so wasnt at one place full time and still managed to wittness all she did, isnt it worry what went off that wasnt caught on camera......


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

JANICE199 said:


> I didn't think they put blood back into the bag.I thought they capped the bag that was being used and put a half bag back in the fridge.


The blood that was in the tube, he lifted it up so it went back in the bag.


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> MEDIVET RESPONSE to panorama
> 
> http://www.medivet.co.uk/news_view.asp?id=112


Wont let me in


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> I didn't think they put blood back into the bag.I thought they capped the bag that was being used and put a half bag back in the fridge.


They drained what was in the catheter back down the pipe and into the bag then capped it i think


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

$hAzZa said:


> hmyid you see all of it?


Yes the whole lot.An i still dont think they were that bad


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

I am on

on there hold on try again .... guys try to clear history from your browsers before u open again the link

http://www.medivet.co.uk/news_view.asp?id=112


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> Yes the whole lot.An i still dont think they were that bad


So would you take your pet to Medivet after watching that then?
I thought they were bad, they have a responsibilty of care to peoples pets and obviously arent fulfilling that duty.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

mollymo said:


> Wont let me in


nor me says session failed


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> So would you take your pet to Medivet after watching that then?


I wouldn't take my mother in law to Medivet! let alone my pet!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> So would you take your pet to Medivet after watching that then?


No cos they are way overpriced!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

mee said:


> Yes the whole lot.An i still dont think they were that bad


*They were bad imo..They showed no compassion or respect for the animals that people trusted them with.*


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

I questioned my daughter who has just done 2 weeks work experiance at our vets (they have 4 practices in our area so quite small) She said that trainee nurses only do procedures under vet supervision in their final year........the vets do all blood tests etc and catheter insertions.


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

doubletrouble said:


> i wouldn't take my mother in law to medivet! Let alone my pet!


lmfao!!!!!!!!!! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> No cos they are way overpriced!


so your were happy with the care the animals recieved?

It was BAD im sure most people would agree, I have higher expectation of the care I would want my pets to recieve.....


----------



## Terrier Fan (Oct 20, 2008)

I watched it and am starting to wish I hadn't 

The way they treated them poor animals was terrible, there was no excuse to handle any of the animals in the way they did, especially that poor Shar Pei 

I'm still finding it hard to believe that there people that think that the way these animals were treated was acceptable


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Terrier Fan said:


> I watched it and am starting to wish I hadn't
> 
> The way they treated them poor animals was terrible, there was no excuse to handle any of the animals in the way they did, especially that poor Shar Pei
> 
> I'm still finding it hard to believe that there people that think that the way these animals were treated was acceptable


I totally agree..... I cant understand why any animal lover would say the way them animals were treated wasnt cruel. It WAS bad and its NOT exceptable

but maybe we have higher expectations of the care we wish our pets to recieve


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I wouldn't take my mother in law to Medivet! let alone my pet!


Now theres an idea:lol::lol:


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

[URL=http://img683.imageshack.us/my.php?image=medivet.png]

this is the first bit of my screen capture from medi vet website , they do not let me copy and past but I have another way


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mee said:


> Yes the whole lot.An i still dont think they were that bad


So you have twice posted you did not see anything bad apart from the over

prices.

If the prices weren't aired and not an issue are you saying you would allow

you pet to be treated in the manner that was shown?


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

Just to add fuel to the fire!! Not that i need to..
How do u know ur vet nurse at ur practice is qualified??
Reason i ask is one local practice advertised for a nurse (i applied so am obviously bitter  ) they did not offer me a job in fact they employed another much younger girl, with no qualifications and she joins a team of "nurses" yes their web and badge state nurse!! yet non have a qualification between em! Reason ...money!
The term veterinary nurse is used for those whom hold a formal qualification, many practices will refer to another non qualified as a nurse as our title is not protected.
Question if u see the term nurse on a badge do u autamatically assume that person is qualified to do the job??


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> so your were happy with the care the animals recieved?
> 
> It was BAD im sure most people would agree, I have higher expectation of the care I would want my pets to recieve.....


I was not totally happy and some was just wrong but in general i think they were no different to most vets and anyone else that works with/around animals.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

gesic said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire!! Not that i need to..
> How do u know ur vet nurse at ur practice is qualified??
> Reason i ask is one local practice advertised for a nurse (i applied so am obviously bitter  ) they did not offer me a job in fact they employed another much younger girl, with no qualifications and she joins a team of "nurses" yes their web and badge state nurse!! yet non have a qualification between em! Reason ...money!
> The term veterinary nurse is used for those whom hold a formal qualification, many practices will refer to another non qualified as a nurse as our title is not protected.
> Question if u see the term nurse on a badge do u autamatically assume that person is qualified to do the job??


I would assume anyone who is a trainee, a nurse or a vet has the necessary qualifications!


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Right guys I'm off to drag my cat round by the scruff of her neck and smack my dogs when they are distressed because CLEARLY that's how things should be done


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

gesic said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire!! Not that i need to..
> How do u know ur vet nurse at ur practice is qualified??
> Reason i ask is one local practice advertised for a nurse (i applied so am obviously bitter  ) they did not offer me a job in fact they employed another much younger girl, with no qualifications and she joins a team of "nurses" yes their web and badge state nurse!! yet non have a qualification between em! Reason ...money!
> The term veterinary nurse is used for those whom hold a formal qualification, many practices will refer to another non qualified as a nurse as our title is not protected.
> Question if u see the term nurse on a badge do u autamatically assume that person is qualified to do the job??


That is just what hubby said to me when it was on


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> I was not totally happy and some was just wrong but in general i think they were no different to most vets and anyone else that works with/around animals.


Im sorry but I disagree, I think you are really wrong. I would not say that this is the norm for people who work with/around animals. Im sure alot of people that do work with/around animals would find your comment quite insulting, most have a passion for animals and treat them with respect.


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

deb53 said:


> So you have twice posted you did not see anything bad apart from the over
> 
> prices.
> 
> ...


I did not say the prices were the only thing,read back i said some of it was wrong but in general they were not that bad.


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Im sorry but I disagree, I think you are really wrong. I would not say that this is the norm for people who work with/around animals. Im sure alot of people that do work with/around animals would find your comment quiet insulting, most have a passion for animals and treat them with respect.


completely agree with clairelouise


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Right guys I'm off to drag my cat round by the scruff of her neck and smack my dogs when they are distressed because CLEARLY that's how things should be done


Don't forget to slam your dogs paws in the doors and blame someone else


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by mee
> Yes the whole lot.An i still dont think they were that bad
> 
> So you have twice posted you did not see anything bad apart from the over
> ...


It's not simply about overcharging, but more importantly IMO putting animals through unnecessary procedures and tests to line their pockets.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> I did not say the prices were the only thing,read back i said some of it was wrong but in general they were not that bad.


I think you must have watched a different show to everyone else


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

mee said:


> Yes the whole lot.An i still dont think they were that bad


 You might think differently if it was your pet they were treating?
No pet which you charge to the care and safety of a vet should be treated like that


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> Right guys I'm off to drag my cat round by the scruff of her neck and smack my dogs when they are distressed because CLEARLY that's how things should be done


Have fun hun as its all totally acceptable.... enjoy


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mee said:


> I was not totally happy and some was just wrong but in general i think they were no different to most vets and anyone else that works with/around animals.


Your using the wrong vets then


----------



## michaelasi (Oct 29, 2009)

[URL=http://img641.imageshack.us/my.php?image=77193445.png]

part 2


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> Don't forget to slam your dogs paws in the doors and blame someone else


Oh yes :thumbup: Clearly it's the 5 kittens fault so as punishment they will all be put in the microwave on the high setting for 20 minutes!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

gesic said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire!! Not that i need to..
> How do u know ur vet nurse at ur practice is qualified??
> Reason i ask is one local practice advertised for a nurse (i applied so am obviously bitter  ) they did not offer me a job in fact they employed another much younger girl, with no qualifications and she joins a team of "nurses" yes their web and badge state nurse!! yet non have a qualification between em! Reason ...money!
> The term veterinary nurse is used for those whom hold a formal qualification, many practices will refer to another non qualified as a nurse as our title is not protected.
> Question if u see the term nurse on a badge do u autamatically assume that person is qualified to do the job??


Gesic, when i qualified I had to wear green and on my badge had R.A.N.A. with my name.

The trainees had trainee and their names and wore blue/white. Does this not happen now?

Am talking donkees ago:thumbup:


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> I think you must have watched a different show to everyone else


No maybe i have just seen more of it in reality. I do obviously love and care for animals but sometimes you do have to be firm especially in situations like that and that is mostly all i saw there,i think most people just dont want to admit that that is how it is done! Obviously not hitting them or being silly with them when they are being sedated


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for posting that michaelasi but confirms what I was thinking - they're full of shite


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

michaelasi said:


> [URL=http://img641.imageshack.us/my.php?image=77193445.png]
> 
> part 2


I think they will be a few customers down after tomorrow


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

sequeena said:


> Oh yes :thumbup: Clearly it's the 5 kittens fault so as punishment they will all be put in the microwave on the high setting for 20 minutes!


lmao i think thts a fair punishment :thumbup::lol:


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Gesic, when i qualified I had to wear green and on my badge had R.A.N.A. with my name.
> 
> The trainees had trainee and their names and wore blue/white. Does this not happen now?
> 
> Am talking donkees ago:thumbup:


I believe students are green and white stripes, and qualifieds solid green with the well earned V.N. after their names.

There are also ANA's, the one at my vets wears purple.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> No maybe i have just seen more of it in reality. I do obviously love and care for animals but sometimes you do have to be firm especially in situations like that and that is mostly all i saw there,i think most people just dont want to admit that that is how it is done! Obviously not hitting them or being silly with them when they are being sedated


I think it says it all when there are people on here who have worked in that kind of enviroment and still are saying it was excessive force. 


sequeena said:


> Thanks for posting that michaelasi but confirms what I was thinking - they're full of shite


Agreed


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mee said:


> No maybe i have just seen more of it in reality. I do obviously love and care for animals but sometimes you do have to be firm especially in situations like that and that is mostly all i saw there,i think most people just dont want to admit that that is how it is done! Obviously not hitting them or being silly with them when they are being sedated


So which parts of that do you think were ok? Rolling a sedated dog over so that it's breathing tube fell out, swinging a cat by it's scruff, smacking a distressed dog, charging the owner of a dog extra because the nurses caught its paw in the door yet they blame the owner anyway, claiming 3 separates times for what should be one claim to an insurance company thereby decreasing how much money the owner had left to treat a lifelong condition?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

Emmiiee said:


> lmao i think thts a fair punishment :thumbup::lol:


I feel like kitten tonight like kitten tonight!










Cassie does not approve of my dinner choice


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Anyone got shares in Medivet?....hard cheese :thumbdown: you'd be better with BP.:001_cool:


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Gesic, when i qualified I had to wear green and on my badge had R.A.N.A. with my name.
> 
> The trainees had trainee and their names and wore blue/white. Does this not happen now?
> 
> Am talking donkees ago:thumbup:


No u r right, trainees should wear the green n white striped, qualified bottle green.
However we all wear navy blue (practice colour) (even the pet bandage is blue)!! Thats receptionists right through to vets!
Many others do the same....the green is preferable by bvna etc so as to help the gen public differentiate between qualified and trainee but is def not compulsary....unfortunately.


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

deb53 said:


> It is not "perfectly normal" for a dog recovering from a serious op ie amputation to be restrained as those cruel, insensitive so called animal lovers did.....nor to swipe a dog around the head because it was showing distress and the vet-so-called-nurse "didn't like the breed"
> 
> It is not "perfectly normal" or acceptable for a cat to be anaethatised in the manner that cat was. It is an utter disgrace and these people or scum I prefer to use should be sacked or if qualified struck off.
> 
> How you can say this is perfectly normal is utterly beyond me


If you care to read my comment again, you will see that i said from what ive seen so far from previews... 
The stuff shown in previews was the stuff i was talking about!!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

sequeena said:


> So which parts of that do you think were ok? Rolling a sedated dog over so that it's breathing tube fell out, swinging a cat by it's scruff, smacking a distressed dog, charging the owner of a dog extra because the nurses caught its paw in the door yet they blame the owner anyway, claiming 3 separates times for what should be one claim to an insurance company thereby decreasing how much money the owner had left to treat a lifelong condition?


Using a teminally ill dog to make money saying it needed a CT scan ect, loads of test that were not needed and prolonged the dogs suffering to make money!


----------



## Emmiiee (Jan 3, 2010)

sequeena said:


> I feel like kitten tonight like kitten tonight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


aww omg adorable!!! amazing eyes! different colours lol x


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Using a teminally ill dog to make money saying it needed a CT scan ect, loads of test that were not needed and prolonged the dogs suffering to make money!


How could I forget!  



Emmiiee said:


> aww omg adorable!!! amazing eyes! different colours lol x


Thank you, she is my pride and joy


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> Anyone got shares in Medivet?....hard cheese :thumbdown: you'd be better with BP.:001_cool:


Not so!!
BP would be a very good long term investment now!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

sequeena said:


> So which parts of that do you think were ok? Rolling a sedated dog over so that it's breathing tube fell out, swinging a cat by it's scruff, smacking a distressed dog, charging the owner of a dog extra because the nurses caught its paw in the door yet they blame the owner anyway, claiming 3 separates times for what should be one claim to an insurance company thereby decreasing how much money the owner had left to treat a lifelong condition?


Ok sometimes you have to roll them,but they should have held onto the tube.
Swining the cat by the scruff (even the program said nothing to that) as it would have been to prevent a reaction to the injection he was giving it.
I did say they should NEVER smack.
They should not have lied about the dogs paws but accidents happen.
And claiming the insurance on 3 bills again thats overcharging but i bet the client was happy with that as it meant they didnt have to pay,which they did have to stump up for after it was investigated


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Kinjilabs said:


> Was a newbie so probably looking for an arguement


I wasnt actually... I i have been here a while, and prefer to observe and read forums rather than actually post of them)
i am a student vet nurse... and i DO NOT condone the type of behavious shown... My comment your all refering to, was only talking about the previews i had seen... I didnt know that a shar pei would be held in such a way after surgery... Personally, i would have taken the catheter out before it woke up, or leave it in until it went home and had time to relax and recover properly from the GA.


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

poohdog said:


> Anyone got shares in Medivet?....hard cheese :thumbdown: you'd be better with BP.:001_cool:


Whoo hoo hes back where you been all night?


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

gesic said:


> No u r right, trainees should wear the green n white striped, qualified bottle green.
> .


our vets has this practice......i remember saying to the senior nurse she looked like a Matron in her Green uniform, and i recall seeing name badges with trainee etc and years training.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> I wasnt actually... I i have been here a while, and prefer to observe and read forums rather than actually post of them)
> i am a student vet nurse... and i DO NOT condone the type of behavious shown... My comment your all refering to, was only talking about the previews i had seen... I didnt know that a shar pei would be held in such a way after surgery... Personally, i would have taken the catheter out before it woke up, or leave it in until it went home and had time to relax and recover properly from the GA.


You soon jumped the gun and commented that it was normal for vets to do that.


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I am suspecting you work for medivet!


I can assure you I DO NOT work for this sickening company.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> Ok sometimes you have to roll them,but they should have held onto the tube.
> Swining the cat by the scruff (even the program said nothing to that) as it would have been to prevent a reaction to the injection he was giving it.
> I did say they should NEVER smack.
> They should not have lied about the dogs paws but accidents happen.
> And claiming the insurance on 3 bills again thats overcharging but i bet the client was happy with that as it meant they didnt have to pay,which they did have to stump up for after it was investigated


Im sorry but whatever u say will never make the treatment shown on that programme exceptable to me. As I said before people on here who are involved in animal care are saying its wrong.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mee said:


> Ok sometimes you have to roll them,but they should have held onto the tube.
> Swining the cat by the scruff (even the program said nothing to that) as it would have been to prevent a reaction to the injection he was giving it.
> I did say they should NEVER smack.
> They should not have lied about the dogs paws but accidents happen.
> And claiming the insurance on 3 bills again thats overcharging but i bet the client was happy with that as it meant they didnt have to pay,which they did have to stump up for after it was investigated


Do you even know how to handle a fully grown cat? :confused1:



> With one hand, pick the cat up underneath their front legs, holding the ribs. Try not to jostle the front legs too much, or force them into any particular position. They'll move however they want to.
> 
> With your other hand, slide your hand down the cat's rump and lift the cat's hind legs and put them in the crook of your lifting arm.


I somehow missed the part where you manhandle a cat in such a way :confused1:

Accidents happen? How about admitting that THEY did the damage instead of charging the owner an extra £14?

They only stumped up the bill when they were investigated hence if they could have gotten away with it they would have quite happily!

I must be very sheltered to think this is all very average stuff. So should most of the other posters on here too.


----------



## thereasa (Jan 18, 2010)

mee said:


> No maybe i have just seen more of it in reality. I do obviously love and care for animals but sometimes you do have to be firm especially in situations like that and that is mostly all i saw there,i think most people just dont want to admit that that is how it is done! Obviously not hitting them or being silly with them when they are being sedated


 do you work with animals? i hope not!!!!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> I can assure you I DO NOT work for this sickening company.


Nice to know i am not the only one being slated for thinking it was not that bad!


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mee said:


> No maybe i have just seen more of it in reality. I do obviously love and care for animals but sometimes you do have to be firm especially in situations like that and that is mostly all i saw there,i think most people just dont want to admit that that is how it is done! Obviously not hitting them or being silly with them when they are being sedated


There is firm and there is cruelty. What was shown tonight with pets being put under more stress when obviously unwell and in a strange place was not "being firm".

Yes I agree when anaethetising an animal it has to be restrained, but if this was done in a proper manner then these pets would not have been stressing as was shown and they would be "under" within a minute.

The way these morons conducted the procedures were and I'll say it again utterly disgraceful. I'm not going to list each one but the odd one that was shown and treated with respect and humanity showed just how different theese poor pets reacted to being poorly, in a strange place, and in the hands of a strange person than to friggin assholes who took joy in inflicting pain and discomfort.

I take it from what you say that you have seen "more of it in reality" that you are a Registered Animal Nursing Auxillary.....I for one would have expected someone in your position to have been able to distinguished between a pet in utter distress to one that although wary of surroundings relaxed enough to administer a drug. And this programme showed far too many of the former.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

mee said:


> And claiming the insurance on 3 bills again thats overcharging but i bet the client was happy with that as it meant they didnt have to pay,which they did have to stump up for after it was investigated


They were actually trying to do the client a favour by doing that as it still left £1000 for him to claim for diabetes on the policy by breaking it down into different ailments.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I have to admit i was expecting worse. I was utterly disgusted at the complete disregard for the law, safety and welfare, but was expecting more cruelty, which was how the previews came across. The lack of empathy was disheartening.

The lies, fraud and bill padding doesnt shock me at all.

Im glad i trust my vets and have faith in them. There dont have a high turn over of staff, with most of them staying there a fair few years before moving on. I feel sorry for anyone who has used this company and is registered with them. Id hate to think how those people are feeling now, not knowing if they were lied to or deceived, or if their animal was placed at risk or manhandled due to piss poor SOP and staff.


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

mee said:


> Nice to know i am not the only one being slated for thinking it was not that bad!


Bunny lover just called the company sickening   hardly saying the treatment wasnt that bad!!!! Bunny lovers comment was made before the show aired I wonder if they have changed there mind now?


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

mee said:


> Nice to know i am not the only one being slated for thinking it was not that bad!


I think you're clearly missing the point of the above post you quoted



> sickening company


Bunny lover I apologise for my first post on this thread. I jumped the gun a bit but still stand by that they should not have handled the cat in such a way.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> I wasnt actually... I i have been here a while, and prefer to observe and read forums rather than actually post of them)
> i am a student vet nurse... and i DO NOT condone the type of behavious shown... My comment your all refering to, was only talking about the previews i had seen... I didnt know that a shar pei would be held in such a way after surgery... Personally, i would have taken the catheter out before it woke up, or leave it in until it went home and had time to relax and recover properly from the GA.


And your views on unqualified staff performing tasks that should only be performed by qualified staff are?

Are you a student nurse with medivet by any chance? Because if you are I would suggest you seek alternative employment! QUICKLY, because I fear the market is going to be flooded with vet nurses very very soon!

DT


----------



## Kinjilabs (Apr 15, 2009)

mee said:


> Nice to know i am not the only one being slated for thinking it was not that bad!


Sorry but you will be out done on here


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

I would never have thought that vets/nurses will pad out a bill to simply make more money....!

However in my adult life of owning dogs I've not had to visit them for anything worse than a blocked anal gland and the episode where Luna was being sick (she was totally fine)


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

Kinjilabs said:


> Sorry but you will be out done on here


Yes i know i will but hey thats life an this is only a forum so no hard feelings. But kinda glad its time for me to go do my feedings then get to bed.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

mee said:


> Nice to know i am not the only one being slated for thinking it was not that bad!


Well what do you expect! You come onto a pet forum, which is going to be mainly frequented by passinate animal lovers and say "it weren't that bad' duh!!

Maybe you you would like to explain what exactly was NOT that bad! was it the nurse hitting the shapei, was it the 'trainee' nurses trying to insert a line or was it the blantent overcharging and lies told by medivet? What exactly draws you to the conclusion that 'it weren't that bad??

OR benefit of the doubt! did you merely jump in with both feet before you knew the full facts?

Just curious!
DT


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Bunny lover just called the company sickening   hardly saying the treatment wasnt that bad!!!! Bunny lovers comment was made before the show aired I wonder if they have changed there mind now?


Yes my comments were made before it was shown, but what people failed to notice was my comments were ONLY based on what ppreviews had already been shown. I wasnt to know about the shar pei or the cat being 'played' with under GA.
There are pros and cons with the program... dont tar all trainee/student nurses with the same brush. we dont all act like that... Im very passionate about my job... and some of you have twisted mt comments to make me sound like i hate animals n stuff... 
I did not appreciate the spec savers comments, that was pure childish.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

U know what really shocked me..... the mark up of drugs!
Did u see vetergesic £27 for 1.5ml....that stuff only costs a a couple of quid per 1ml vial!
God i am glad i cant afford to live in London!


----------



## mee (May 28, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well what do you expect! You come onto a pet forum, which is going to be mainly frequented by passinate animal lovers and say "it weren't that bad' duh!!
> 
> Maybe you you would like to explain what exactly was NOT that bad! was it the nurse hitting the shapei, was it the 'trainee' nurses trying to insert a line or was it the blantent overcharging and lies told by medivet? What exactly draws you to the conclusion that 'it weren't that bad??
> 
> ...


Just before i go,maybe you are the one that has jumped in with both feet and not bothered to read my posts from the beginning? you obviously have not!


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> Yes my comments were made before it was shown, but what people failed to notice was my comments were ONLY based on what ppreviews had already been shown. I wasnt to know about the shar pei or the cat being 'played' with under GA.
> There are pros and cons with the program... dont tar all trainee/student nurses with the same brush. we dont all act like that... Im very passionate about my job... and some of you have twisted mt comments to make me sound like i hate animals n stuff...
> I did not appreciate the spec savers comments, that was pure childish.


Can I ask how you feel about the programme now? or do you agree it wasnt bad? just interested to hear from someone in the proffesion


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And your views on unqualified staff performing tasks that should only be performed by qualified staff are?
> 
> Are you a student nurse with medivet by any chance? Because if you are I would suggest you seek alternative employment! QUICKLY, because I fear the market is going to be flooded with vet nurses very very soon!
> 
> DT


Trainees/students nurses are allowed to perform such acts as blood sampling and placing catheters under supervision and guidance of qualified staff. What we dont know is wether qualified staff were around and it had been edited, we dont know and we wont know if this was the case.... Just saying thats all...

I have stated already that i am NOT working for medivet!


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

I feel sorry for the guy that paid out ££££ for his dogs scan.And in the end he couldnt save his dog....
And he thought his dog was in safe hands


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> Trainees/students nurses are allowed to perform such acts as blood sampling and placing catheters under supervision and guidance of qualified staff. What we dont know is wether qualified staff were around and it had been edited, we dont know and we wont know if this was the case.... Just saying thats all...
> 
> I have stated already that i am NOT working for medivet!


Blood sampling was undertaked even before a vet arrived on the premisies


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

mee said:


> Just before i go,maybe you are the one that has jumped in with both feet and not bothered to read my posts from the beginning? you obviously have not!


Just before you go....Are you a Qualified Veterinary Nurse or a student? If you are a student or when you were, were you allowed to do this malpractice?

Is this why you see no wrong?


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> Yes my comments were made before it was shown, but what people failed to notice was my comments were ONLY based on what ppreviews had already been shown. I wasnt to know about the shar pei or the cat being 'played' with under GA.
> There are pros and cons with the program... dont tar all trainee/student nurses with the same brush. we dont all act like that... Im very passionate about my job... and some of you have twisted mt comments to make me sound like i hate animals n stuff...
> I did not appreciate the spec savers comments, that was pure childish.


I made the specsavers comment! and did so when believing you to be a troll! I think you have shown that you are not! but you need to remember when making such remarks on a public forum that your will be met with views from other animal lovers who are far more passinate and knowledgable about animals then yourself!

And for the record, for a 'student' or 'trainee' to be making such comments that it was quite 'normal' is quite a brave thing to do! Be sure you can back up you facts next time! or don't jump the gun. You may get to like us as we are mostly united here in our love of animals!
DT


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

ClaireLouise said:


> Can I ask how you feel about the programme now? or do you agree it wasnt bad? just interested to hear from someone in the proffesion


Again ill say, there were pros and cons about it... 
I obv did not like the fact about trainees administering propofol (an anaesthetic drug). That is most certainly NOT legal at all... qualified nurses shouldnt even attempt it...

As for the tubing of cat, i did not see any problem at all here... yes the tube was to big, so change for smallewr one which they did... Cats throats are delicate, not something you want to rush in my opinion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Blood sampling was undertaked even before a vet arrived on the premisies


As for blood sampling! Many vets insist that TWO QUALIFIED nurses be present prior to attempting to take blood!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

kaisa624 said:


> We use a chain, but there are only 5 veterinary practices, and the student nurses come from Myerscough College, in Preston  There are 3 vets as far as I know, and Holly is only treated by one.
> 
> It's horrid how the guy could hit that sharpei after it's op though


Haha.
I wouldnt trust myerscough with my poo let alone my pet. 
They cant even orginize a college, let alone a vet center...or 3.

I use a vet in a little town close to preston the prices are great and the vets go the extra mile to help out.

I did use a chain called abbey but they were way to pushy. And gave my cat flea's.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> Again ill say, there were pros and cons about it...
> I obv did not like the fact about trainees administering propofol (an anaesthetic drug). That is most certainly NOT legal at all... qualified nurses shouldnt even attempt it...
> 
> As for the tubing of cat, i did not see any problem at all here... yes the tube was to big, so change for smallewr one which they did... Cats throats are delicate, not something you want to rush in my opinion.


What about the spray they used on the larynx (was to make it go in smoother I assume). It looked as though it did bugger all for the cat and didn't even get to where it was meant to go.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> I made the specsavers comment! and did so when believing you to be a troll! I think you have shown that you are not! but you need to remember when making such remarks on a public forum that your will be met with views from other animal lovers who are far more passinate and knowledgable about animals then yourself!
> 
> And for the record, for a 'student' or 'trainee' to be making such comments that it was quite 'normal' is quite a brave thing to do! Be sure you can back up you facts next time! or don't jump the gun. You may get to like us as we are mostly united here in our love of animals!
> DT


I agree on your speech


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What about the spray they used on the larynx (was to make it go in smoother I assume). It looked as though it did bugger all for the cat and didn't even get to where it was meant to go.


CAts need local anaesthetic sprayed onto larynx as they shut tight without and almost impos to tube without causing a little damage.
Would have helped though if she sparayed the larynx....looked as though she was using it as a kitty breath freshener!


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What about the spray they used on the larynx (was to make it go in smoother I assume). It looked as though it did bugger all for the cat and didn't even get to where it was meant to go.


Yes a spray is to help relax the larynx to help smoothe introduction of the tube into the trachea... And yes i agree, By the look of it the spray they used didnt have a long enough tube on the end to spray right to the back of the throat... Sometimes it does take more than one spray to relax... if you keep poking with a tube then the cat is at risk of the epiglottis and larynx going into spasm.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> Trainees/students nurses are allowed to perform such acts as blood sampling and placing catheters under supervision and guidance of qualified staff. What we dont know is wether qualified staff were around and it had been edited, we dont know and we wont know if this was the case.... Just saying thats all...
> 
> I have stated already that i am NOT working for medivet!


EXACTLY! we had not one but TWO trainees here, and one had only JUST started the job (the reporter) She could have been Countess Dracula for all they knew!


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> EXACTLY! we had not one but TWO trainees here, and one had only JUST started the job (the reporter) She could have been Countess Dracula for all they knew!


Then she would have made an excellent blood collecter!:arf:


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> EXACTLY! we had not one but TWO trainees here, and one had only JUST started the job (the reporter) She could have been Countess Dracula for all they knew!


And also at the point the two untrained staff were doing this there were NO senior/trained staff on the premises


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> Yes a spray is to help relax the larynx to help smoothe introduction of the tube into the trachea... And yes i agree, By the look of it the spray they used didnt have a long enough tube on the end to spray right to the back of the throat... Sometimes it does take more than one spray to relax... if you keep poking with a tube then the cat is at risk of the epiglottis and larynx going into spasm.


Good post! and the spray went nowhere near the cat!
Sure you'll make a great vet nurse!! and Thank God you don't work for medivet!! otherwise I would have predicted a VERY short career!

welcome by the way
DT


----------



## ClaireLouise (Oct 11, 2009)

Well im off to bed, safe in the knowledge THANK GOD no Medivet employee has had there dirty mits near any of my pet............


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

gesic said:


> Then she would have made an excellent blood collecter!:arf:


Opps! silly me!! course she would! but I was fearing her drinking it! all of it!!
lol


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Good post! and the spray went nowhere near the cat!
> Sure you'll make a great vet nurse!! and Thank God you don't work for medivet!! otherwise I would have predicted a VERY short career!
> 
> welcome by the way
> DT


Tubing any animal really is something you dont really want to rush, especialy if you cant get the tube past the epiglottis... With cats, they need to take a breath as well to make the larynx open a little more to pass a tube... If they have just been given a GA. then most animals go through a stage of holding their breath and thus making it a little more difficult to get a tube in... u cant keep poking, gotta let the animal take a nice deep breath.

And thank you... My comments were never to offend anyone... obv this is a forum, sometimes posts can across differently to other people reading them... I am a student nurse, i have just finished my first year in training and await for exam results in august. I have one and half years left of training before i can qualify.

I am logging off now, as i start work at 8am. Night.


----------



## sequeena (Apr 30, 2009)

gesic said:


> CAts need local anaesthetic sprayed onto larynx as they shut tight without and almost impos to tube without causing a little damage.
> Would have helped though if she sparayed the larynx....looked as though she was using it as a kitty breath freshener!





bunny-lover said:


> Yes a spray is to help relax the larynx to help smoothe introduction of the tube into the trachea... And yes i agree, By the look of it the spray they used didnt have a long enough tube on the end to spray right to the back of the throat... Sometimes it does take more than one spray to relax... if you keep poking with a tube then the cat is at risk of the epiglottis and larynx going into spasm.


Thanks both for clearing that up!


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

ClaireLouise said:


> Well im off to bed, safe in the knowledge THANK GOD no Medivet employee has had there dirty mits near any of my pet............


night Clairelouise!
reckon myself there is going to be a sharpe decline in patients at medivet from no on in!
sleep tight!
DT


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> Tubing any animal really is something you dont really want to rush, especialy if you cant get the tube past the epiglottis... With cats, they need to take a breath as well to make the larynx open a little more to pass a tube... If they have just been given a GA. then most animals go through a stage of holding their breath and thus making it a little more difficult to get a tube in... u cant keep poking, gotta let the animal take a nice deep breath.
> 
> And thank you... My comments were never to offend anyone... obv this is a forum, sometimes posts can across differently to other people reading them... I am a student nurse, i have just finished my first year in training and await for exam results in august. I have one and half years left of training before i can qualify.
> 
> I am logging off now, as i start work at 8am. Night.


night!
And don't take any of this personally! tomorrow is another day! Sure you will make a great member of this forum!! 
DT


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

deb53 said:


> It is not "perfectly normal" for a dog recovering from a serious op ie amputation to be restrained as those cruel, insensitive so called animal lovers did.....nor to swipe a dog around the head because it was showing distress and the vet-so-called-nurse "didn't like the breed"
> 
> It is not "perfectly normal" or acceptable for a cat to be anaethatised in the manner that cat was. It is an utter disgrace and these people or scum I prefer to use should be sacked or if qualified struck off.
> 
> How you can say this is perfectly normal is utterly beyond me


That was the point though .......they were not qualified or enrolled on a training course- they were simply employed within the practice - it was highlighting that this practice was employing , members of staff who had no experience or training.That however is no excuse for the actions of those memebers of staff.It was disgusting behaviour.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

Nonnie said:


> I think you'll find this person commentated before even watching the footage, so tried to defend something before they had even witnessed it.
> 
> I find it very sad that i havent seen one vet or nurse talking to an animal they are treating. The incident with the Shar Pei was unacceptable, and im utterly appalled an unqualifed person is now a head nurse.
> 
> It seems MediVet is interested in £££'s only, and is one of just many reasons i would never use a chain of surgeries.


Absolutely agree Nonnie!


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

gesic said:


> Just to add fuel to the fire!! Not that i need to..
> How do u know ur vet nurse at ur practice is qualified??
> Reason i ask is one local practice advertised for a nurse (i applied so am obviously bitter  ) they did not offer me a job in fact they employed another much younger girl, with no qualifications and she joins a team of "nurses" yes their web and badge state nurse!! yet non have a qualification between em! Reason ...money!
> The term veterinary nurse is used for those whom hold a formal qualification, many practices will refer to another non qualified as a nurse as our title is not protected.
> Question if u see the term nurse on a badge do u autamatically assume that person is qualified to do the job??


Fab post Gesic!:thumbup:


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

bunny-lover said:


> Trainees/students nurses are allowed to perform such acts as blood sampling and placing catheters under supervision and guidance of qualified staff. What we dont know is wether qualified staff were around and it had been edited, we dont know and we wont know if this was the case.... Just saying thats all...
> 
> I have stated already that i am NOT working for medivet!


Only trainees/svns enrolled with the rcvs are allowed to perform these procedures under guidance/supervision - the 'trainees' in this programme were not - they were simply employed by the practice and that is all.


----------



## dinks (Apr 10, 2009)

sequeena said:


> What about the spray they used on the larynx (was to make it go in smoother I assume). It looked as though it did bugger all for the cat and didn't even get to where it was meant to go.


The spray is a local anaesthestic which is meant to be sprayed on the larynx to prevent it going into spasm- cats have a very sensitive larynx- approx 30 sec minimum should be allowed for it to work before intubating, otherwise it makes it quite difficult!


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

I think the most shocking thing was the young vet who appeared clueless, she and her "nurse" were some pair, and the cat I feel was lucky to survive.
The struck off vet, was "struck off" so justice was done and not really a story. He was dishonest in his practice, but his competency as a hands-on vet was not really called into question. He may still have saved your dog's life had he been presented with it.

The rest of the documentary, I feel is just how it is, people get stressed and anxious in situations that they aren't familiar with or are not trained for. 
They do and say things which would be dreadful if shown up by any undercover journalist. Hitting the dog was uncalled for, but sometimes in fraught situations with animals, drastic measures need to be taken, to prevent further damage. I am not sure why he hit the dog and how hard he hit the dog, we didn't see that bit, but they did say that no cruelty was witnessed and that the vast majority of cases received well carried out care, in well equipped surgeries. BBC iplayer 18.26mins

Many businesses have untrained individuals who are dealing with things far beyond their capability because money is tight and businesses cannot get trained staff or cannot keep trained staff or cannot afford trained staff. Why would vet businesses be any different?

I am not surprised in the slightest.


----------



## $hAzZa (May 2, 2010)

I missed bits of it, what did they do to the cat?


----------



## lauren001 (Jun 30, 2008)

The cat got its premed, a long time later they were going to operate, but the premed had worn off so it needed twice the dose of anaesthetic to calm it down as it was wide awake and not cooperative, though not particularly aggressive.
They appeared to be two silly girls (a vet and a nurse) mucking about, they then sprayed the cats throat but it was not done properly and the vet could hardly put the tube down, so basically you have a cat with a huge anaesthetic dose and no secured airway, a dangerous situation. Eventually all was OK but the cat took more than an hour to get the spay done. Just a newly qualified inexperienced vet, assisted by what appeared to be an idiot of a nurse. 

If you are going to have newly qualified folk then they should be assisted by another vet or an experienced nurse, as it was, it appeared to be the blind leading the blind


----------



## jessiegirl (Apr 24, 2009)

i heard a clip on the radio and decided i couldnt watch it

just cant listen to animals suffering


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

My old alsatian bitch needed a benign lump removed from her back and a bad tooth removed..
The bill quoted two charges for anesthetics.I challenged the vet that he would have removed the tooth while the dog was already under for the lump.He waffled and prevaricated...but I got the bill reduced.


----------



## fire-siamesekitty (Jun 8, 2010)

Just shows, you have a little bit of a moan when your not happy and they panic lol signs of guilt


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I watched it in horror, how can they treat peoples pets like that, it's bad enough leaving them at the vets without the worry of them been miss treated.

I believe that company are opening a surgery not far from me, but I shall be staying with my own vet, I trust him.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

Happy Paws said:


> I watched it in horror, how can they treat peoples pets like that, it's bad enough leaving them at the vets without the worry of them been miss treated.
> 
> I believe that company are opening a surgery not far from me, but I shall be staying with my own vet, I trust him.


Erm! think there could be a shortage of clients!


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Haha.
> I wouldnt trust myerscough with my poo let alone my pet.
> They cant even orginize a college, let alone a vet center...or 3.
> 
> I use a vet in a little town close to preston the prices are great and the vets go the extra mile to help out.


Ha lol fair enough. It honestly wasn't my choice to register her there. She is also registered at Farnborough Vet Centre, which is down south by me, and is a lot better run. The local Myerscough vets is only 30 mins walk from my OH's house, and his parents couldn't be bothered to research vets, so they registered her there... hmm...

Which vet do you use, and I'll ask the OH's parents if they'll swap 

As a WE person at my local vets, I wear a white polo and black trousers, then the trainees wear green/white striped, the vet nurses wear green, and the vet surgeons wear blue or whatever colour that isn't green


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

I havent watched it yet but have recorded it to watch over the weekend although judging by this thread I doubt I will be able to watch the whole thing


----------



## Werehorse (Jul 14, 2010)

Just watched it on iPlayer. It makes uncomfortable viewing. Most of the issue seems to be inexperienced handling not being supervised and then the situation spiralling out of control/becoming stressed. I felt really bad for that cat that came in for a spay - I know the cat was totally unaware of what was going on but a vet "playing" with an unconscious animal like that made my skin crawl.

I can't believe unqualified people have been allowed to carry out medical procedures. Any kind of injection needs to be done properly.

I'm not entirely surprised by the inflation of prices though. I did some work experience at a vets when I was thinking about applying and overheard them prescribing a weeks more meds than the dog really needed to make more profit - I actually heard the vet telling the nurse what to do and why. I was quite shocked.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

As already posted, Medivet Repsponse to Panormama:

Medivet - The Veterinary Partnership


----------



## noogsy (Aug 20, 2009)

hi,i wasnt surprised after i watched the programme
it just proved to me the importance of finding a good vet,
and most importantly check out the veterinary nurses.
they are the ones who are with your pet the most.
most veterinary nurses who are experienced are animal people.
and are paid accordingly,they are respected by good vets.
and not kids who are being used as cheep labour.
ive read stuff about medivet before and
im underwhelmed by the tone of their statements. 
noogsy


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

I saw the last ten minutes hated the way they handled a cat and the poor dog.


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

mee said:


> I was not totally happy and some was just wrong but in general i think they were no different to most vets and anyone else that works with/around animals.


i`m sorry,but i work in a rehoming centre and i would never treat an animal that way!!
you cannot tar all poeple who work with animals that way!!


----------



## piggybaker (Feb 10, 2009)

I watched and was honestly shocked at what i saw and was then worried about who had seen to my boys when they went in for the snip, I would be so angry if i ever saw anyone handle my cats like that student nurse did


----------



## GillyR (Nov 2, 2009)

Havent read all the replys sorry !!!

But was bloody appaulled.

Am sure there are a lot of 
decent vets and nurses out there...but was shocked that the [email protected] that punched and man handled that poor dog, and also verbally abused animals was not struck off.

Programme left a sour taste in my mouth, for me it seemed clueless, no respect... and then to the point of sheer cruelty.

Not to mention ripping people off.


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> ...but you need to remember when making such remarks on a public forum that your will be _met with views from other *animal lovers who are far more passinate and knowledgable about animals then yourself*_DT


Sorry just picked up on this comment again... I personally find the part where i have highlighted above a little big headed and arrogant. 
How can you know how passionate and knowledgable i am? And that you are far more 'intelligent' as such than i about animals?
I have owned animals my whole life (even tho i am only 23), i have a diploma in animal care/management and have been in vet practice almost 4 years. But thats my opinion, ok...


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

I watched this and it really upset me seeing the way the animals where treated. I couldn't of stood and filmed either, I would of went crazy with them. They seemed to lie too their was always an excuse. I felt so sorry for the dog with allergies and the owner, I mean they caused the injury and then make a sale out of it, through ringing the owners and making out they found the bleeding paw! complete Joke.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> Sorry just picked up on this comment again... I personally find the part where i have highlighted above a little big headed and arrogant.


Well you got that bit right! as least! I am!

If you read my posts back you will see that I replied to you (wrongly so) believing you were a troll!

Obviously I got that wrong! So I can't be that intelligent either!!

No hard feeling!
Sure you will be a valuable asset to the forum!

Welcome by the way!

And come on then!! Tell us about your animals!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And come on then!! Tell us about your animals!:thumbup::thumbup:


2 lionhead rabbits (hence the name), a crossbreed dog, 2 parakeets and fish. lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2010)

bunny-lover said:


> 2 lionhead rabbits (hence the name), a crossbreed dog, 2 parakeets and fish. lol


Come on then!!!
Pictures please!


----------



## bunny-lover2 (Mar 17, 2009)

Im not sure how, ive never done it... is it all in this box when i type my msgs?


----------



## nfp20 (Jun 29, 2010)

Very hard not to feel completely appauld. 

Your vet is supposed to be someone that you trust to care and repair your pets and if you cannot trust them how can you possibly leave something so important with them?

I make an effort to regularly visit my vets so that when I do have to leave them they know the people who will be taking care of them I see no reason to hand over my pets to complete strangers which will only stress them out. Take little effort and my vets are always happy to say hello.:thumbup:

Personally I won't be using Medivet under any circumstances I've travelled miles to stick with my own vet who I feel is one of the best in the area something he has proven time and time again in the 20 years I have been registered with them.


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

The problem with Medivet is they employ far too many unqualified staff, who have next to no supervision. Stupid/unqualified people do stupid/cruel things!

This program does not reflect the majority of vet surgeries that have very high standards of care, who wouldn't dream of letting an unqualified/unsupervised nurse carry out a medical procedure. Thankfully!

Hopefully, this program will not put people off taking their pet to the vets when it is neccessary. I've got a feeling people will use this program as an excuse to justify not taking their pet to a vet.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

TimeLord said:


> The problem with Medivet is they employ far too many unqualified staff, who have next to no supervision. Stupid/unqualified people do stupid/cruel things!


So does this mean that all Trainee Nurses are stupid and cruel ?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> So does this mean that all Trainee Nurses are stupid and cruel ?


TimeLord said 'Stupid unqualified people'....not All.


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

i have still yet to watch the rest of that doc as i have it on sky + but tell you what everything alarmed me on watching what i have seen so far.

The two things i am disgusted about are about how they lied about that dogs paw and how that stupid guy hit the shar pei and suddenly got promoted to head nurse - wtf?!


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

poohdog said:


> TimeLord said 'Stupid unqualified people'....not All.


Thank you! :thumbup:I hate people taking what people say out of context! I am glad you understood what I meant!


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> So does this mean that all Trainee Nurses are stupid and cruel ?


Please read my post again  Medivet employ lots of unqualified PEOPLE, they aren't even student nurses and they are allowed to carry out medical invasive prodedures...This IS stupid people, doing stupid/cruel things! 

IMO anyway!


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2010)

TimeLord said:


> Please read my post again  Medivet employ lots of unqualified PEOPLE, they aren't even student nurses and they are allowed to carry out medical invasive prodedures...This IS stupid people, doing stupid/cruel things!
> 
> IMO anyway!


I did and you have said


> Stupid/unqualified people do stupid/cruel things


 hwo is that out of context


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

GreyHare said:


> So does this mean that all Trainee Nurses are stupid and cruel ?


I said "people" and you implied I said "all trainee vet nurses"....Huge difference in my opinion!


----------



## Spudlover (Oct 26, 2008)

I just watched it on BBC iPlayer. I dread taking them to the vets now...


----------



## Lyceum (Sep 25, 2009)

I've just watched this and have to say it made me incredibly sad.

I have a hard enough time taking my pets in and leaving them with people they don't know, there has to be an element of trust and I have to admit, any confidence I had has taken a serious know now.

And the nurse who hit the poor shar pei, I genuinely wanted to grab him by the scruff and whack him one around the head, like he did to the poor animal that had just had a leg taken off. As for the nurse 'playing' with the half sedated cat.....


----------



## TimeLord (Jul 22, 2010)

This program does not reflect the majority of vet surgeries that have very high standards of care, who wouldn't dream of letting an unqualified/unsupervised lay person/nurse carry out a medical procedure. Thankfully!


----------



## Kay&Baxter (Jun 2, 2009)

I was really shocked the at the treatment those animals received and the fact it wasn't just one practice. I also can't believe they promoted the guy that hit the dog.

The thing I found most distressing was the poor cat who was played with as they anesthetized her and the poor poor dog who'd just had its leg removed and was clearly terrified. I jumped straight on to facebook and joined the group to close the place down.

I guess though its easy to expose a chain like this and it makes me wonder what goes on behind the scenes in other vets too. Puts a new slant on the behaviour pets display when taken to the vets. Luckily Baxter seems to like the vets (lucky seeing as he hurt his leg last summer and spent the whole summer back and forth having the plaster adjusted).


----------



## lisa0307 (Aug 25, 2009)

Did anyone read the letters page in the Daily Mail on the 
2nd of August...it says...

Vets broke my cat's jaw, then charged me! 
"I wasn't surprised at criticism of Medivet (Mail). I've long suspected a 'rip off' when it came to the price of treatments and medicines, and have also worried that I was putting my cat Misty through unnecessary dental treatment at regular intervals at Medivet.

This spring, when I took her for her annual injection, I was again advised that Misty needed urgent dental treatment and was quoted a 'special' price of more than £200. Against my better judgment, I allowed the treatment to go ahead, only to receive a phone call to say that as a result of an attempted extraction, they had broken Misty's jaw!

When I'd calmed down, I was told this wasn't uncommon, because cats' jaws are extra soft. I was told they had immediately reset and wired the jaw and that she would be fine in around six weeks.

When I went to collect her, I was given an inflated bill which I - loudly - refused to pay and they backed down, saying it must have been a 'mistake'. It probably also had something to do with the waiting area being crowded at the time.

In view of the circumstances, my pet insurers agreed to look at my claim. It took Medivet six weeks to send the insurers the completed form. Thankfully, Misty is indeed now fine again, but I won't be going back to Medivet.

LINDA FREEMAN, Watford, Herts.

LINK: PressDisplay.com - Newspapers From Around the World


----------



## ad_1980 (Jan 28, 2009)

lisa0307 said:


> Did anyone read the letters page in the Daily Mail on the
> 2nd of August...it says...
> 
> Vets broke my cats jaw, then charged me!
> ...


Yep i read that.


----------

